# Beginner/easy-care plants needed



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I would be grateful if someone can give me some Java ferns or other easy-care plants (slow growing but don't die easily). I have a 100 g. tank housing some Brichardi, angel fishes and plecs. The lights are just shoplights which I hung in a custom hood. The CO2 doser is a gernan electrolytic model that had not been turned on in years (need some parts replaced, but I need to get the plants first  )

Also, where can I buy Siamese Algae Eaters in the DFW area?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Fish Galley in Greenville and Park Ln has SAEs.
Regarding plants, I do not have much at the moment.
Maybe a few stems here and there of egeria najas mainly.
You should come to our next meeting.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

I've got tons of Ludwigia Cuba and some java fern. Call me and drop by tomorrow to pick it up.


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks, I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

Pedro, thanks. When and where is the next meeting?


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

fsnow55 said:


> Pedro, thanks. When and where is the next meeting?


you can find that info here: http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

TAM


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Tam, unfortunately the email responder just provided the last meeting's
details, not the upcoming. Sorry I missed the one in Sang's house.


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, u can see it all when you come to get the plants...


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

fsnow55 said:


> Thanks Tam, unfortunately the email responder just provided the last meeting's
> details, not the upcoming. Sorry I missed the one in Sang's house.


:tinfoil3: fsnow55, the folk who update the meeting info sometimes aren't the most diligent  until it gets closer to the date.

TAM


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

Sang, thanks a bunch! (pardon the pun), the plants look great. My kids were quite surprized when I told them about how I got them... going to a stranger's house to get free stuff seems counter to what I told them about strangers and free lunches


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

*August Meeting*



fsnow55 said:


> Thanks Tam, unfortunately the email responder just provided the last meeting's
> details, not the upcoming. Sorry I missed the one in Sang's house.


:cheer2: Niko got the email information updated. Give it another try.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

TAM


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Nah,

It was Cheryl that updated it.

--Nikolay


----------

